# Waited 2 years to finally get investigations started and been spottting



## Kllkkl2006

Hi ladies!!
Well we're do i start! I'm new to all this and not clued up on the abbreviations so if anyone would care to email me the meanings of them that would help me out...... Loads.
[email protected]

I am 25 partner 24 
Trying to conceive for 2 years in July
I've got mild pcos he's had sperm check and totally normal
First hospital appointment is next Tuesday for the both of us to attend but weve been given no heads up on what will be discussed or preformed at this appointment ! Any one any ideas?
Says in block capitals it's important you and your partner attend 
I'm extremely nervous and anxious
I'm feeling my self getting down with all this especially as wanted for a while and a new baby has just been born into the family which wasn't totally wanted :-( 
Any one any ideas how to cope with the aching want feeling and the thought that u can't shift that what If I can never concieve then on the other hand I wanna buy baby clothes in the hope that were getting closer to a possibility I've read a few posts on here but there's millions
Some of u ladies are a true inspiration and a fantastic network to get each other through and I really want to be apart of this on that progression of my journey
Thanks for reading i hope someone writes back so we can help each other xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Was also ment to add that typical had no natural periods for 2 years and a week before appointment I spot quite a bit! 
Xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Hun

well done on finding FF, you will find LOADS of support on here, whatever you are going through, someone else is in the same boat. its all very scary all this infertility stuff but you are at the start of a journey that wil help you acheive your dream 

I can tell you what happened at my first appt, I assume it will be similar in most hopitals. we saw the nurse who went through our history and even wanted to know how long we had been together! (I think if you need IVF you need to have been together for 2 years to get threatment). she went through our blood/sperm tests that GP had done and I think we had to get them done again. she also talked to us about whats good to help fertility eg diet etc. she also did a trans vaginal ultrasound, yes, also known as dildo-cam! rather undignified but if you do need IVF you'd better get used to it! its painless and allows them to look at your uterus and ovaries to see if there's anything which may interfere with fertility - eg shape/size of uterus, fibriods etc etc. we were referred to the consultant after that first appointment but I suppose everyone is different depending on their issues.

Good luck hun, hope it goes well for you
Nicx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi nic Hun thanks so much for reply I wasn't expecting one to be fair
That's lovely of u to take time out to message back
We've been together 4 and half years!! Eeks
Oh I had a vaginal ultra sound and bloods and forced period o get bloods and partners done a sperm and all fine
Fingers crossed wont have to do sperm again as was a 12 week wait at our hospital for testing
Any chance u can help me with abbrieveations on here dark I haven't got a clue lol

I was hoping Tuesday at first hospital appoint I actually come away with some cloud or a quick appointment for a lap and dye as the wait is killing me
I do weigh quite a bit at 14.5 stone I'm hoping this isn't an issue I did lose weight at the start of the
Doc appointments but I'm an emotional eater and the waiting has made me worse

What stage are u in your journey to a family?
Hope to speak soon

Love trini


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Trini

Hope thishelps, copied and pasted from another thread on FF:-

What do all those abbreviations and acronyms mean?

These are basically a type of shorthand for some of the more regularly used words on FF. Here is a brief list of the most common ones:

2WW = 2 Week Wait (the nailbiting period between embryo transfer/ovulation/basting and pregnancy testing)
AF / Aunt Flo = Menstrual cycle
AFM = As for me
BFN / = Big Fat Negative 
BFP / = Big Fat Positive
BMS = Baby Making Sex
DE = Donor Egg 
DH = Dear/Darling Husband 
DN = Dear Neice/ Nephew
DP = Dear Partner 
DW = Dear Wife 
DD = Dear Daughter
DS = Dear Son 
DX =Diagnosis
D/R = Down Regulation (the first stage of long protocol IVF)
DPT or DPO = Days past transfer or Days past ovulation.
EC = Egg collection
ET = Embryo Transfer 
FET = Frozen Embryo Transfer
FSH = Follicle Stimulating Hormone
HPT = Home Pregnancy Test.
IF = Infertility  
M/C = Miscarriage
OPK = Ovulation Predictor kit
OTD = Official test day
Pee stick = Home Pregnancy Test 
PG  = Pregnant
PM = personal message (sometimes IM is used)
PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise (i.e. on the 2ww)
SA = Semen Analysis  
TTC = Trying To Conceive  
TX = Treatment


----------



## Kllkkl2006

That's awesome thank u xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

he he i'll send you a message about me, see if you can decipher it!

Me & DH TTC 2 years. unexplained IF, SA all ok, AF regular. Started DR for IVF nr 1 in Jan 2012. 9 eggs at EC, 2 embies transferred at ET, BFN, started bleeding on OTD. 2ww horrendous. waiting for next TX, IVF nr2.

thats me in a nutshell, hope you worked it all out!

Nicxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Ooooo yeah I worked it out thanks right let me try lol

No natural AF for 2 year dp SA all good  TTC for 2 years first fertility clinic appointment on tues
Literally pooing my pants but it's at 9am 
Really hoping they do something there any then but reading posts it looks like could be 
Blood and SA retest which is really annoying as took about 14 weeks in total to
Get those done as my hospital is so slow!! X
Hope all ok ur end?
How do u manage to keep hope up and by get down? X
When's next ivf? X


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Ha ha think we should add a new one - LPMP - Literally Pooing My Pants!!!!

If I can offer you one piece of advice about infertility treatment, its that you need lots of patience! its all about the waiting! there always seems to be some reason for things being delayed, I have lost count of the number of times I got my hopes up about things happening to be told cant start till next month/need some blood repeating/the lab closes for xmas etc etc. i dont want to sound negative but I wish someone had told me that at the start and it would have saved me a lot of heartache. with me the consultant referred me for a HSG, yours may do that as well although with your PCOS they might know what the problem is? From what I've read on here BMI is an issue with treatment, I think they want your BMI to be in the normal range before going ahead. there are weightloss & PCOS threads on here so it might be worth having a look at them. I know my friend has a high BMI, her clinic is a private one, they have told her they will treat her (and take her money!)but her success rates will not be as good. Are you entitled to any NHS treatment? it might be a good idea to look on the hospital's website and see if they have their eligability criteria listed so you know whether you qualify. I know ours had restrictions on age/number of years TTC/number of years together/no previous children for either partner etc etc 

as to how do I cope? well being on FF and speaking to people who are going through the same thing has helped massively. its is emotionally draining, I wont deny it but its also a journey to help us get to the outcome we so desperately want. Sometimes I dont want to go on with TX, but what keeps me going is that I dont want to give up even more 

good luck for tuesday, let me know how you get on

Nicx


----------



## Lisafoxey33

Hi we finally saw the nurse last month. They asked all history questions on myself/partner well as many as you can fit within an hour! Then just suggested more blood test 21day & day 3 of my next period no mention discussion of Ivf etc. they suggested I ned to get y BMi to 26 I'm currently 29 & that would help in trying naturally!! I don't smoke or drink etc,husband given up smoking 3 months now no angel in the past!! Which is very hard so I have to do my share & try to lose a stone lost 3 lbs already so long way to go next meting aug for more history info !! So time will tell


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hahahaha LPMP will be a favoured phrase by me lol

Unfortunately patience is something me and my dp lack
We feel we have already waited long enough lol

I've just done a body mass calculator and it's coming up at 37 ouch
Damn my short legs if only I was taller ha
Right day one of diar starts tomorrow seen as I've just had a naughty breakfast

Do u ever worry the stress and headache will tear u and ur partner apart? 
This is something in very scared of 

My doctor said there is funding for people like us at our local hospital so fingers crossed there is
As money should not be a factor in gettin a family
We would struggle if needed to go private esp as couldn't ask family for help
As no one knows as we dont want pitty
Or constant questions 

I think ff is going to be my lifeline too a dear diary sort of thing and hopefully keep
Me away from the choc

Hi Lisa 
I've had All day 3 and 21 done I had to have a pill to bring on period
As had no natural af for 2 years although I have been spotting last 2 months 
Maybe TMI but nothing comes down but it's on the wipe
I take some bleeding better then none?! 

I really hope I get some clomid or something to regulate cycle on Tuesday!
Fingers crossed

Baby dust to you  both 
Xxxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi ladies

Well first appointment at clinic went well yesterday I think!! 
Asked all questions about me and partner height weights etc
They didn't focus too much on me being massive which is good!! 
Had internal exam again and swabs and bloods repeated
Theyve sent me fore a hsg and because not had natural periods for so long 
That they can't time it they've booked me in for next week!! Eek can't wait! But scared! 
Ball moving faster then I thought it would but bet appointment for results takes longer!!! Took about 15 weeks 
For This one! X


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Well ladies yikes 

After waiting for my hsg to be told I had a mild infection I finally had it done
Today and all I can say is wow that was painful
Before the pain even started I was cryin but the nurse said that it's quite an emotional procedure
And wow she wasnt kidding 
What was more destressing is she nipped my skin with speculum
And the placing of it took ages as cervix was hiding and the balloon inflation was horrid
Nurses where lovely just got to wait up t 2 weeks for a letter now
I'm a bit warey as nurses where whispering a lot at my feet and my stomaches sensitive 
Fingers crossed I get the results I want x


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi

sorry to hear your HSG was painful, its not pleasant is it! I fainted and had to be admitted to the ward for a few hours! the consultant said he had never had anyone react like me in 16 years and unfortunately remembers me because of that now! I had a very rare reaction to the catheter being inserted which sent my cervix into shock, as a result I was absolutely TERRIFIED of having ET during IVF, had to have a mock embryo transfer under sedation but in the end it was all fine on the day, no problems.

I know its hard waiting for the results but when you get them you will know what you are dealing with and you will then be able to have a plan of action for the way forward. 

Good luck, let me know how you get on

Nicxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi nic 

Thanks for ur reply
Yeah my doctor was sweating she said most challenging insertion she's had!
So I'm sure she will remember me
Day after hsg today and the die is coming down and it smells yak!
Any idea how long to wait for sex after this proceedure? 
Touch wood no cramps today although AH lent on my tummy this morn
By accident and owwwwww!


----------



## knickerbockerglory

sorry hun cant remember, it was nearly a year ago now! I dont recall any side effects afterwards, just during, it was very painful as well.

Nicxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi guys another update/ dear diedre
So I've receieved a letter today informing met appointment presumably for hsg results
Is on the 11th of september nothing like a nice long wait eh! 
It says in capitals important that u and ur partner can attend well that can't happen as my partners
Away until weekends at present so I rang up and told them this but state I still want my appointment the test was done on me not him! She was hesitant but agreed they would still see me
I've had spotting off and on since the procedure which gives me some hope that I can't be completely block as eggs must be coming down to bleed right?!?
I've read a few posts on here since and been thinking that I had chlamydia when I was younger and I thought it was only for a short period of time but looking back it could of been for 3/4 years   any one any idea if this could be effecting fertility and if so how and is it reversible?
The lady did ask during hsg of I had this so I'm guessing she could see what it's done

I'm taking spotting as a good thing as its my tiny bit of hope I'm clinging too
I feel myself gettig more down as time goes on

I WANT MY BABY!!! 

Can any one who has got pcos and had chlamydia and has irregular periods tell me a
Success story lift my spirits

Love and baby dust to all


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Sorry just need to write to let off some steam

Sept 11 follow up appointment from hsg cannot come quick enough!
Letter says important partner attends does this mean bad news?

I'm sick of seeing young careless teenage mums with babies when i am struggling so badly

I hope someday soon my dream will be close to reality 

Hope uve all had some success out there I would be grateful for a sprinkling of baby dust
Xxx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Trini

I would just remind you what I posted earlier - you have to be patient cos IF seems to be ALL about the waiting! (I'm  not very good at taking my own advice tho). I dont think its an issue about partner having to be there, I think its standard practice. My GP stressed that when she referred me that they wont follow up unless you are both there. I suppose there might be some women who's partner doesnt want treatment so they need to know that both agree from the outset. 

I'm just reading back to your earlier post about chlamydia - I'm afraid it can  affect fertility BUT there are things they can do about it such as IVF. the infection can cause your fallopian tubes to become swollen/blocked. I dont know much about it but there are threads on FF. its a very common cause of IF but there are things they can do to solve it. I just wanted to prepare you in case they talk to you about it on the 11th.

you are on the right track hun, just think before all the investigations you were blindly going on in the dark with no idea what to do but once you have your meeting on the 11th you will have an action plan of what to do. take heart that there are LOADS of women on here who yes, have had problems but ultimately havegot their baby. the best things in life are worth the wait 

Nicxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Oh thanks nic hun your always a help

Terrible isn't it that we can give advice but not take our own,
I'm feeling so low about it at the min which is understandable but almost
Unbearable. 
Roll on the 11th I say
Ive told them partner prob won't be able to attend
So hope they can still talk to
Me
Hows things with u nic xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Trini

I'm a year further on than you so have had time to reflect and yes its been a very emotional year for me. at first I struggled emotionally but in hindsight I can see that I was coming to terms with my own infertility and having to 'grieve' for the fertile me who was no more if that makes sense? its taken me a lot of tears to realise that though! the past year has been an emotional rollercoaster for me, I wont deny it but am I ready to give in?no, so we keep buggering on as best we can.

we've got a review on 4th sept so no decisions till after then

Nicxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Yes I totally under stand 
Let me know how u get in at ur review hun post in here yeah!
See my mind set is that a childless life is a life not worth living :-( 
So it's a case of I need my result xxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi guys thanks for taking time to read

Literally just got back this second from my fertility clinc appointment 
To receive results from hsg

All clear 

Been given a 3 month course of 50mg clomid
But I don't have natural periods so I've been given Norethisterone 
To start me off so I can take clomid on day 2 of cycle
One problem
I was asking so many questions and so was my partner that we forgot to ask
Do I need to take the hormone every month to get a period to take the clomid or not?

Confused! Any help will e greatly recieved thanks xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi

glad the HSG was clear and that you are starting tx so soon! must be good to finally feel like you are doing something positive. really sorry cant help with your questions, never taken the drugs you mentioned but I'm sure you will find someone on FF who has!

Nicxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi nic hun
As always thanks for ur reply
I'm starting the hormone tomorrow so maybe be on clomid by the weekend! Just confused with the hormone thing

How's u Hun?
U got anymore updates on u? Xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi

we had our review after M/C with the consultant last week, he was very good, agreed to recurrent miscarriage tests to rule anything out. I know at my age it probably was just one of those things but ordinarily on the NHS you have to have 3 mc before they will do any tests but I cant wait that long to work out there's a problem.  and although we have reached the top of the NHS list we can wait till we are ready so we are thinking the new year is a good time to start again, one BFN and a mc is enough for 2012!

Good luck with the clomid, let me know how you get on, dont really know too much about it as it was straight to IVF for us

Nicxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Oh pleased ur having investigations puts your mind at rest and gives u positive vibes for future treatment
I agree new years a fab time after Uve had an amazing and relaxed Xmas celebrate everyone as its ur last as a two as I'm sure ones as threes are just around the corner  

Thanks for the good lucks I am well ready to start major trying ans Bms enough practice attempts lol xxxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi followers

Well I finished my course of norethisarone Sunday and still waiting for AF
had few twinges but nothing to show for it so far
Going to London for the weekend so knowing my luck when I'm nice and relaxed in a nice hotel it will show up
Going to start a diary in clomid page when it finally starts but will post on here to
Hope everyones well


----------



## Dudders

Hiya,

You should only ever take Clomid without having a period or withdrawal bleed under instruction from your doctor.  If Clomid makes you ovulate, then you should get your period naturally and if you don't get your period by around CD35 then you should speak to your doc about taking norethisterone again.  Good luck, hope it works for you


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi hun
Yeah that's why I had norethisarone Hun to bring on a period so I can start clomid on day two of AF as I don't
Bleed naturally which is a pain
So you suggest if I haven't come on AF In 35 days consult doctor
Do you know if I will need to take norethiserone every time or should clomid regulate me?
Thanks xx


----------



## Dudders

Hi

If you don't get a bleed from this first course of norethisterone within 2 weeks of your last tablet, then speak to your doctor.  It took 4 days for me, but can be anything between 2 days and 2 weeks.

Once you've started Clomid, if you don't get your period by around day 35 you should speak to your doctor as that could be an indicator that it isn't making you ovulate.  Are you having any scans or blood tests for monitoring?  If Clomid makes you ovulate then you shouldn't need to take norethisterone again, but if it doesn't make you ovulate, you will probably have to take norethisterone again to start the next round of Clomid.


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi hun
Thanks for that that's great help
Yes I'm having day 21 blood tests with all 3 months of clomid
Fingers crossed it kick starts and I dot need norethiserone again them as they only given me enough of 2 months not 3
I've had a hormone before nt norethiserone and that worked within four day but I'm not really feeling anything with this one so far so we will see x


----------



## Kllkkl2006

Hi all 
CD6 feeling ok up to now have had days of extreme tiredness and feeling horrible but feel ok now
I know as standard your suppose to ovulate at day 14
But is this true of clomid or are OPK worth a try xx


----------

